# Risk Management



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

For those who may be unfamiliar The Rule Of Stupids is most often credited to John Farnham.


Don't

1. Go to stupid places

2. With stupid people (or where stupid people congregate)

3. At stupid times

4. To do stupid things.


I was reading a news story today about a 7-11 that was robbed a few days back in Colorado Springs. This particular 7-11 is at an intersection that is considered to be Ground Zero of the worst neighborhood in Colorado Springs. When that 7-11 is robbed no one is ever surprised. When there's a shooting at that intersection no one is ever surprised. When there's a murder, carjacking, the Police shoot someone at the intersection, drug bust, whatever crime _No One Is Ever Surprised._

As Iwas reading through the comments I was amazed at the number of people who commented that any time they go to that 7-11 they carry a gun. What I found amazing is that they would go to that 7-11 at all. I mean, if the place is so bad feel that you specifically need a gun to go there GO SOMEWHERE ELSE !!!!!!

Risk management is a big part of my overall self defense strategy. I live by the rule of stupids and there are certain things (opening my door to strangers) I don't do.

In the middle of downtown Colorado Springs there is an area maybe 5 blocks square where literally every business is a bar. I used to do security in a parking garage right on the edge of it and without fail every weekend we had to deal with fights, muggings, sexual assaults, car burglaries, people passed out in the stairwell and the like. After I quit working in that garage I never set foot in that area after dark on the weekends again because I know it's trouble.

So what I want to ask is what is the role risk management plays in your overall strategy (assuming you have one). I avoid known trouble spots and I'm not out in the wee hours. I remember reading a story on another forum about some idiot who drove his wife to Walmart at 1AM to buy (I'm not kidding) Moon Pies for their kids lunch! He said he parked at the edge of the parking lot and let his wife go in alone so she could "get her steps in". The he claimed to be surprised by the number of Zombies in the lot. Seriously? That's like going to McDonald's and being surprised that they sell hamburgers.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it helps to use some smarts and decide where is not a good place to go - before you even leave the house


----------

